# bean_counter blanks



## Kevin (May 14, 2013)

Edited 5/15/13 17:04

I guess that little mini stroke wiped out more of my neurons than I thought. I can't remember squat any more. :wacko2: These blanks are for bean_counter not Bassblaster. Sorry for the confusion guys. 

Michael,

Looks like there's some Cherry burl pen blanks - my guess is Cherry but I cannot find the original thread where this started. My question is do you want everything stabilized? 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/DennisBlanks1_zpsfa85673d.jpg


----------



## Outdoormarsh (May 14, 2013)

*RE: Bassblaster Blanks*

Lol, at first I thought bass blaster was a type of wood and you had blanks of it!

Cool lookin blue stuff. Would look awesome in a call I bet


----------



## Jason (May 14, 2013)

*RE: Bassblaster Blanks*

I can't stop looking at those FBE turkey blank in the background. 

Jason


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2013)

*RE: Bassblaster Blanks*

Those aren't turkey blanks - too thin - but I do have some rally nice spalted fbe pot blanks already stab'd.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2013)

*RE: Bassblaster Blanks*

Yoo hoo . . . . . Dennnnnisssss . . . . . .


----------



## BassBlaster (May 15, 2013)

*RE: Bassblaster Blanks*

Im here, Im here. Im confused but Im here, lol.

Kevin, your gonna have to give me some more details. I dont know what this thread is about. Did I make a deal and forget? Ive been so busy the last month that its possible.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> Im here, Im here. Im confused but Im here, lol.
> 
> Kevin, your gonna have to give me some more details. I dont know what this thread is about. Did I make a deal and forget? Ive been so busy the last month that its possible.



No Dennis unfortunately it's your fearless mindless leader that has made the goof up. These are actually for bean_counter. I have no idea how I git it mixed up. Sooooo let me try this again. . . . 

Michael - do you want all these blanks stabilized?


----------



## BassBlaster (May 15, 2013)

Kevin said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > Im here, Im here. Im confused but Im here, lol.
> ...



Lol, no problem. They look like some nice blanks but I didnt remember sending anything out. I didnt know if I had gotten involved in some type of three way trade and forgot or what!!


----------



## Bean_counter (May 15, 2013)

Wowzers Kevin you about gave my stash away dude, lmao.... I didn't even see this thread until just now. Yeah lets stabilize all of em if you don't mind Kevin, unless you think some don't need it. Well except for 2 of the buckeye burl that are pen blank size and have lots of gray. Lets keep those unstabilized because I have a project in mind for those. Thanks again for stabbing these for me Kevin. PM a total when you have it figgered out


----------

